# Spunsilk Maltese (Jeanne Riney)



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My husband and I *will* be getting another Maltese, just not until the Fall/Winter (or early next Spring if the right puppy is not available). I'm taking this time to do the proper research, and I have a huge list of possible breeders to consider.

Have any of you had any experience dealing with or have you heard of *Jeanne Riney from Spunsilk Maltese*? I have been in contact with her and she seems very friendly, helpful, and has some beautiful dogs with amazing pigment. She does show her dogs and has produced some of her own Champions.

I can't seem to find much information about this breeder other than show results, so I thought a few of you might know of her. Please feel free to PM me if you would prefer. :yes: 

We may be wanting a little boy...although another girl is not out of the question. :tender: It will depend on what is out there when we are ready!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Maggie(luvmyfurbaby) is friends with her: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=43597&hl=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Jeanne is a very neat lady with beautiful dogs. I would definitely keep her on your list.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 16 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763860


> I think Maggie(luvmyfurbaby) is friends with her: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=43597&hl=[/B]


Thank you for that link, Briana! I found a member who has Lexie who is from Spunsilk, so I PMed her. 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 16 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763866


> Jeanne is a very neat lady with beautiful dogs. I would definitely keep her on your list.[/B]


Stacy, I meant to PM you about her...thank you for giving her a thumbs up. :thumbsup: I have always loved the haloing around the eyes, and her dogs have amazing and dark haloing. Just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Jeanne is a great person. I met her for the first time when we were showing our first dogs in Des Moine, IA in 2002. She is a good friend and I would recommend her to anyone. We share some of the same pedigrees.

Tina


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Love her love her love her. She will answer any and all your questions! She was instrumental in my adoption of Sweet Bella Mia. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all (as usual) for your help & input. :thumbsup:


----------

